# Programm /opt nach /usr verschieben?



## unrealzero_php (11. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Auf meinem OS X Rechner habe ich ImageMagick installiert und es funktionier soweit ganz gut.

Um den Befehl convert zu benutzen muss ich folgenden Pfad angeben:

*/opt/*local/bin/convert

nun möchte ich gerne den Pfad zu:

*/usr/*local/bin/convert

ändern. Da dies auch der Pfad bei meinem Webhosting ist.

Wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen bzw. gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit dies umzusetzen?


----------



## deepthroat (11. September 2009)

Hi.

Du fügst einfach den Pfad zur PATH Variablen hinzu:

```
PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin
```
Diese Anweisung kannst du z.B. in deine ~/.bashrc hinzufügen.

Dann rufst du convert einfach mit "convert" auf.

Gruß


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. September 2009)

Hallo,

du könntest auch eine symbolische Verknüpfung anlegen:

```
ln -s /opt/local/bin/convert /usr/local/bin/convert
```

Grüße, Matthias


----------



## unrealzero_php (11. September 2009)

Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> du könntest auch eine symbolische Verknüpfung anlegen:
> 
> ...



Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Leider bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung: 

ln: /usr/local/bin/convert: No such file or directory

wenn ich jedoch in das Verzeichnis /opt/local/bin/ gehe finde ich die Datei convert?!


----------



## deepthroat (11. September 2009)

unrealzero_php hat gesagt.:


> Erst mal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Leider bekomme ich immer folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ln: /usr/local/bin/convert: No such file or directory
> 
> wenn ich jedoch in das Verzeichnis /opt/local/bin/ gehe finde ich die Datei convert?!


Erstmal ging es ja nicht um /opt/local/bin/ sondern um /usr/local/bin/convert.

Kann es sein, das das Verzeichnis /usr/local/bin noch gar nicht existiert?

Gruß


----------

